# Does this count as cooking equipment? Info about Chef's Clogs...?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

My son-in-law, a stay-at-home dad and excellent cook, purchased some "Chef's clogs" in Walnut Creek, CA before he moved to Pittsburgh. Had tile on concrete there, tile on wood underfloor here in PBGH. They're open-heel clogs with lots of padding and support.

Any advice on these? Brands, or what to look for? I'm not staying in the kitchen as long as he is required to, in order to raise two kids and feed a working wife, but I also cook in a tile-on-concrete kitchen, and maybe this is something to comfort my ageing feet.

I'd appreciate any advice, which has always been generous here.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Are you talking about the shoes like Chef Mario wears on the cooking channel? If so, I believe they are called "crocs". They have a website. www.crocs.com By the way, they have become so popular that you now can find cheap knock-offs in the discount stores. Dont settle for less than the real thing.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been wearing Dansko clogs for years, I love them. nothing like 80 hour weeks to make you appreciate your shoes.

Erik.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I would highly recommend the Birkis, or rubber Birkenstocks. I have worn them for many, many years and have never had any problems in the restaurant or home kitchen with slips, slides, or any other disaster. I prefer these over clogs, because they have proved more waterproof than clogs.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks to all for the advice- I'll look into the suggestions.

Mike


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Once you start using a shoe that is designed for durability, stability, and comfort, you'll never go back. I love the Keen brand.


----------

